# Bottle Baby Cuteness



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The bottle babies have been cooped up out of the rain we've been getting for the past week, but we finally got a break in the weather today so they got to come out and play. They definately had a good time! :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my! They are just too cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

SOOOO cute! that's a fast shudder to be able to take kids hopping and jumping without blurs! what camera do you use??

btw - your pics are always amazing!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you! 

I have a Canon EOS Rebel Xsi.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my! How cute?!

Love the action shots


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

btw - the third photo from the bottom, the one with the white buck jumping up...looks like he's trying to high five. SOO cute!!!!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

They're just too adorable.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Awwww... My heart is melting! They are so cute im in love with the one with moonspots! I can't seem to find any with them around my area... So happy for you


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Squeee! So adorable! I love that little one in the top left of the first picture.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So freakin cute!!! I do have to say, if I ever decided not to have boers, the nd would so be my new goat, they are so cute.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Have you named them yet? If not you should totally name the moonspoted one Kraters (with a k becuz it's cuter!) ;D


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, how much baby goat cuteness can one person stand? 
The little white kid looks so full of joy...what a cutie!


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

How cute! Like havin a bunch of bouncy balls!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The last one looks like he is trying to mimic a Lippizzan horse! Great pictures! (and cute goat babies!)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

clementegal said:


> Have you named them yet? If not you should totally name the moonspoted one Kraters (with a k becuz it's cuter!) ;D


The little neighbor girl named them for me! 

That one is "Polka Dot"
The swiss marked is "Stereo"
The cream one jumping off the bucket is "Shylene"
The one cream buckling standing on his hind legs is "Trouble"
The white buckling is "Blizzard"
Then the small white one with tiny tan spots is "Storm"
The chocolate and white is "Pineapple"
The buckskin/white in the background is "Alexis"

Kraters is really cute! I'll have to keep that in mind!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Cute cute babies and I like the names. Especially Blizzard!!


----------

